# Hens fight over egg



## jbcanne (Sep 5, 2009)

I have a Hen Helmet and a Hen Roller. How do I find out who's egg it is. The Roller will sit on it but will be run off by the Helmet. This happens all day. Could a bird be jealous of a another hen?


----------

